# Kit for voice controlled robot



## gdebojyoti (Jun 12, 2013)

I need to build a voice controlled robot for my college project.

Thing is that most tutorials available in the internet deal with microcontrollers that are either not very readiy available in our country, or are very expensive.

Can someone please suggest a suitable way to build this with a kit that is available in India, and at the same time won't be too expensive (a couple of thousand of rupees is fine).

By the way, I am from West Bengal.


P.S.  I am okay with buying from reputed online stores.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 12, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> I need to build a voice controlled robot for my college project.
> 
> Thing is that most tutorials available in the internet deal with microcontrollers that are either not very readiy available in our country, or are very expensive.
> 
> ...



Use an android phone to get the Voice commands, send it to arduino and program arduino to drive the motors. This IMO is the cheapest and the easiest way. 
All the best!


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jun 12, 2013)

Will you please give a more detailed description?
Thanks.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

+1 to android.
Android already has a speech to text API. 99% of your job is done there. Go with a any basic microcontroller like arduino/MSP430/AVR/PIC to interpret to speech to robot motion.

Alternatively, if the above method seems very readymade and simple, you can use Raspberry Pi (2.5k available everywhere), write the code in LINUX to interpret speech.

If you're using a laptop download a speech to text s/w . Use bluetooth> MCU >Motors..


----------



## rohanz (Jun 13, 2013)

gdebojyoti said:


> Will you please give a more detailed description?
> Thanks.



Ask me if you have any doubts. I can't help you with the project, I can just tell you how to do it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 14, 2013)

quagmire said:


> +1 to android.
> Android already has a speech to text API. 99% of your job is done there. Go with a any basic microcontroller like arduino/MSP430/AVR/PIC to interpret to speech to robot motion.
> 
> Alternatively, if the above method seems very readymade and simple, you can use Raspberry Pi (2.5k available everywhere), write the code in LINUX to interpret speech.
> ...



+1 to above methods

@OP : Are u from NIT DGP ?


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks to all for your tips.

@Anupam: Nope, I'm from Dr. B. C. Roy Engineering College, Durgapur.


----------

